# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Εκτροφή σε κλειστή με πλέγμα ταράτσα

## jk21

Σημερα ειχα την ευκαιρια να βρεθω απο κοντα , με ενα καλο φιλο που γνωριζα απο παλια και να πιουμε καφεδακι . Ανεβηκαμε φυσικα και στην ταρατσα του , που εχει καταλληλα διαμορφωμενη κλειστη  για να ζουνε εκει ελευθερα τα πουλακια του , αναμεσα στα φυτα που υπαρχουν .Αν και θα δειτε και καρδερινες major , ανοιξα το θεμα στην ενοτητα των εξωτικων παραδεισιων πουλιων , αφου οπως θα δειτε , εχει καποια ειδη απο Αυστραλια και Αφρικη , καποια μαλιστα (δεν φαινονται ολα καλα ) ιδιαιτερα σπανια για τον τοπο . Τα πουλια ζευγαρωνουν ειτε σε κουτια που εχει φτιαξει κατα κυριο λογο ο ιδιος ή σε φωλιες που φτιαχνουν μονα τους στα φυτα και στο βιντεο θα δουμε 1 ή δυο αν θυμαμαι καλα απο αυτες .Ειλικρινα πολυ ομορφο αισθημα να βρισκεσαι σε ενα τετοιο χωρο και τα πουλια να ειναι γυρω σου και μαλιστα θα ελεγα εξοικειωμενα με τον ανθρωπο !!!


Οι καρδερινες εκτος απο το ζωχο που του δινουν και καταλαβαινει αλλα και τη ριγανη κλπ  , εχουν καταμαδησει τα φυλλα και του πυρακανθου αλλα και μιας φωτινιας που απο οτι μου ειπε ο Σακης  sakisnake  ειναι τοξικη (θα το ψαξω ) .Δεν ξερω αν τρωνε το φυλλο αλλα θα δειτε οτι το μαδανε σιγουρα 

τα βιντεο δυστυχως ειναι απο κινητο ...

----------

